# Steam wand cleaning powder



## Fretj (Jan 21, 2019)

Hi!

I am running out of the steam wand cleaning powder and I have noticed that it is really hard to find on the market (at least in Sweden, but I also noticed that it is not listed on sageappliances.co.uk any longer). How have you solved it? Do you use some other powder or some other method to clean the steam wand (apart from the daily cleaning)?


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

Fill a jug with hot water & put some of the powder you use to backflush the machine with in there... Soak it for 30 mins and then blast the hell out of it


----------



## Fretj (Jan 21, 2019)

Thanks, I will give it a try!

What I am a bit suspicious about is that the powder for backflushing the machine is targeting fat residues and the steam wand powder is for milk residues (and thus contains sodium). All other tips are welcome!


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

Milk residue will soak off in hot water. I wouldn't worry too much about what you are using, just soak it full submerged for 30-60 mins


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Why you have crusty steam wand is odd, crusty with milk is just trampy! Crusty with scale? I know nothing about the water you use.


----------



## Fretj (Jan 21, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Pulymilk is the stuff for milk residue removal....but it has to be mixed cold.


----------

